# Fluval killing my neons!



## Babybean (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and also to fish keeping. (Well I actually had a tank 10 years ago) We have had our tank set up for nearly 3 weeks now (3') and at the moment only have neon tetra, tiger barb and blue gourrami (sp?) in there.
I have a brand new Fluval 3 filter up and running but my problem is that every morning I find a dead neon trapped in the side of the filter case (where you squeeze the plastic to pull aprt the casing) The filter is on a low setting, surely this shouldn't be happening, I have lost 6 neons now :0(
I would be grateful for any advice...
Thanks x


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How big is your tank? Eighther the filter is too strong for your tank and sucking up neons while they sleep. Or the stuck neons are weak (or dead) because of ammonia poisoning or disease. Test the first by leaving on the light or turning off the filter at night. Test the water. You can also get a foam prefilter for the filter intake or try raising it as high as it will go in the tank, sleeping fish sit on the bottom.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

why not just put a piece of sponge or filter media around the intake of the filter?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Only 3 weeks? Is the tank cycled? If you did not cycle your tank first, it is possible the neons are dying first and then getting sucked up.


----------

